# On my way to DC



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm on my way to DC to teach. Hope to see some of you down there.

TJH
:asian: 

Seminar Info:

*April 30th, Leesburg, VA*
This seminar will feature *Datu Tim Hartman* teaching *Modern Arnis* disarming and elements of the *EDT (Edged weapon Defensive Tactics) *program. There will be a second session for advanced student covering advanced timing drills as well a *&#8220;Counter Tapi &#8211; Tapi&#8221;*.


----------



## All Aspectz (Jan 24, 2008)

John Bailie's number and email do not work, is there any other way I might be able to contact him?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a call out to him and I am waiting for a reply.


----------

